# Monster Kenworth, Super Rod Have To Share



## davidh (Jul 10, 2015)

This is something that is one of a kind.  a 1959 Kenworth Semi cab with a opened "coffin" sleeper for a rear seat.  then is gets wild.  New big Cat diesel hoooked to a 13 speed, Fueled up by Cat for 1000 HP and governed at 2400 rpm max.  it puts out 2500 ft. lbs of torque and at 70 mph it will break loose the back tires that are the super wide ones as currently used on over-the-road trucks.  it has a 45 psi boost turbo, and an air starter plus a "chimney cleaner" (jake brake).  top speed is just under 130 mph (somewhat insane) and it runs out of gears, not out of power.  drives and rides down the road very very well, on air suspension & air seats.  the innercooler and radiator are just about mid front end section as can be seen.  dual 6" straight exhaust  for those that like the true sound of a jake brake, it rattles the birds nests in the overpasses of the freeway.
we took it to a car show in downtown Duluth Mn on wed's night and of course it / he was awarded best of show.  it was like sitting a honey pot next to an ant hill.
it was more fun than should be legal for an old guy to have.
its owned by Walt Moss of Lake Nebagamon Wi  and may enjoy a trip to Sturgis this month. . towing his diesel tryke.
i try to add the tryke pix. . .


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 10, 2015)

Now, that's a ride. Thanks for sharing that one.

 "Billy G"


----------



## kvt (Jul 10, 2015)

That is cool, thanks for sharing,   If you get pics of it pulling the tryke post them as well that would be great to see.


----------



## Terrywerm (Jul 10, 2015)

Doggone it, David, now I have to change my shirt. The one I'm wearing is all wet with drool.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jul 10, 2015)

SWEEEEET...........Thats a ride..I'm willing to bet that people will get out of the way when that rig goes down the road.
********************Gator*******************************STBOHB****************


----------



## jpfabricator (Jul 10, 2015)

terrywerm said:


> Doggone it, David, now I have to change my shirt. The one I'm wearing is all wet with drool.



+1

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## alloy (Jul 10, 2015)

Now that's a real K Whooper 

Beats the heck out of my old K100 cabover I had in 85.


----------

